# fin de semana



## aposalejo79

Cuál es la forma más francesa de decir que tengas un buen "fin de semana" - fin de semaine o week-end?

Es una curiosidad...

Gracias.


----------



## lpfr

Me gustaría decirte que es "bon fin de semaine" pero, en realidad, "bon week-end" es mucho más utilizado.


----------



## marron_jenny

En realidad la forma más correcta de decirlo sería fin de semaine... pero como sabemos... lo coloquial es week-end.


----------



## aposalejo79

Pero hablando de Frances como tal quiero decir a nivel de Oficina Internacional de Lengua Francesa (como en el Español existe la Real Academia), si existe, lo correcto sigue siendo bon week-end? 

Merci!.

Y gracias por las respuestas, tengo una discusión apretada con un profesor de Francés Québécoise.!


----------



## marron_jenny

Creo que lo más correcto sería semaine por la formalidad


----------



## zazap

En Francia se usa "bon week-end", en Quebec se usa "bonne fin de semaine". Curioso...


----------



## lpfr

Acabo de buscar "week-end" en el Tresor:
http://atilf.atilf.fr/dendien/scripts/tlfiv5/advanced.exe?8;s=3375810615;
http://atilf.atilf.fr/dendien/scripts/tlfiv4/showps.exe?p=combi.htm;java=no; 
Y ¡horror! ¡"week-end" *es una palabra francesa*!
  Condolencias.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cela me fait penser que dans les années 60 on parlait encore de la *semaine anglaise* car c'était en Grande Bretagne où l'on institua d'abord (vers les années 20 ou 30) le repos hebdomadaire du samedi et du dimanche. 

Ceci étant, je crois qu'en leur honneur nous leur devons bien aux Anglais d'appeler cette période de repos le *week-end*...


----------



## GilbertAndré

Malheureusement on emploie l'anglicisme "bon week-end", "bonne fin de semaine" est probablement réservé au Canada.


----------



## Toyita

Al amigo del foro *Ipfr* le digo que el link que nos dió conduce a una página web que no contiene lo dicho, ya que dice session expirée. Por favor nos colaboras revisando. Gracias!

@ bientot!


----------



## IsaSol

Aposalejo79
Mi abuela, que es muy mayor( unos 90 años) sigue diciendo: 
Bon dimanche! Passe un bon dimanche! 
Pas question de Week-end pour elle, pourtant,  c'est bien la formule officielle, que tu trouves dans tous les dictionnaires et celle que nous employons tous en France : tu peux le dire à ta prof!
Bonne journée


----------



## yserien

lpfr said:


> Acabo de buscar "week-end" en el Tresor: http://atilf.atilf.fr/dendien/scripts/tlfiv5/advanced.exe?8;s=3375810615;
> Y ¡horror! ¡"week-end" *es una palabra francesa*!
> Condolencias.


Por supuesro que es una palabra francesa porque ha sido aceptada por la gente y por........la Academia de la Lengua.Pero debemos convenir que etimológicamente no tiene nada de francesa.Un préstamo compensatorio de las miles de palabras francesas del inglés.


----------



## lpfr

Toyita said:


> Al amigo del foro *Lpfr* le digo que el link que nos dió conduce a una página web que no contiene lo dicho, ya que dice session expirée.


  Tienes razón, las páginas son dinámicas y desaparecen al cabo de un tiempo. He corregido el enlace, pero hay que pedir la palabra "week-end" (o cualquier otra).


----------



## piramide1965

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
me podrian traducir esta simple frase en frances?
" estoy contento que vosotros hayais disfrutado el fin de semana en Roma"
muchas gracias


----------



## Mody

piramide1965 said:


> me podrian traducir esta simple frase en frances?
> " estoy contento que vosotros hayais disfrutado el fin de semana en Roma"
> muchas gracias


 
Hola,

Una posible traducción sería:

Je suis content que vous vous soyez amusés le week-end à Rome.

Saludos


----------



## picatoste

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Buenos dias! para poner en el letrero de un negocio que los clientes  pueden hacer pedidos por telefono tambien en fin de semana, ¿cual de estas frases seria más correcta?? y si ninguna está bien ¿cómo lo escribiriais vosotros?

1- Vous pouvez appeler même en week-end
2- Vous pouvez appeler aussi pendant le week-end

¡¡Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Si los clientes solo pueden llamar durante los fines de semana, yo diría:

*En week-end, vous pouvez appeler au ....
*

Si, por lo contrario, también pueden llamar durante la semana, cualquiera de tus dos frases sería válida, aunque yo preferiría la nº 1.


----------



## Alie Babel

Bonsoir,

Nous ne disons pas "vous pouvez appeler même *en *week-end",
mais "vous pouvez appeler même *le *week-end".

Nous ne disons pas davantage "*en *week-end, vous pouvez appeler au...",
mais "*le *week-end, vous pouvez appeler au..."

A bientôt !
Alie


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Intéressante question que celle que soulève *Alie Babel*.

À mon humble avis:

Le lundi, vous pouvez appeler au...
En lundi, vous pouvez appeler au...

La semaine, vous pouvez appelez au...
En semaine, vous pouvez appelez au...

Le week-end, vous pouvez appelez au... ????
En week-end, vous pouvez appelez au...


----------



## Salvatos

Je me range du côté d'Alie Babel


----------



## pierrot_pampa

Mon opinion, en ajoutant les formes au pluriel :

Le lundi, vous pouvez appeler au...
 Les lundis, vous pouvez appeler au... (moins fréquent, mais pas non plus rarissime)
En lundi, vous pouvez appeler au...

Là c'est clair.

La semaine, vous pouvez appelez au...
Les semaines, vous pouvez appelez au...
En semaine, vous pouvez appelez au...

"La semaine" ou "en semaine", aucun des deux ne choque mon oreille.

Le week-end, vous pouvez appelez au... 
 Les week-ends, vous pouvez appelez au... 
En week-end, vous pouvez appelez au... ?????  ça ne me choque pas énormément mais je trouve que ça sonne bizarre, en tout cas je ne crois pas l'avoir entendu souvent.

Mais pour revenir à la question originale, je ne modifierais que légèrement la 2ème option : "vous pouvez aussi appeler pendant le week-end" (en plaçant "aussi" avant le verbe), ou alors "vous pouvez *également *appeler pendant le week-end" (légèrement plus formel).


----------

